# Theft on Lake Conroe (8/4/07)



## Postalsnap (May 29, 2007)

I went to Lake Conroe yesterday (8/4/07) and had a fairly BPS light action rod with a Shimano Spirex 1000RE reel stolen. If anyone has any information, please send post. The dirty, rotten, scroundrel took it clean off of my boat. I know I should have been watching my stuff more closely, but I was kind of daydreaming and I guess he snuck up on me. The nerve to take it right out from behind me! All I heard was the sweep and splash. It was underwater and gone before I even saw it. I didn't even get a glimpse of the handle! Now I know somebody knows who did this. They can't keep quiet about taking the rod from me. They will be caught and I want to be there when the Constables slap on the fincuffs and haul that behind in. He may be big, but I think I can take him. I did catch some co-consiprators, most of which I hauled in and tortured with batter and hot grease. Who says you can't eat your enemy?

Needless to say, I'm going to buy some rod holders for my unattended rods. Oh yeah, and a new rod/reel combo. Luckily they've got them on sale at Bass Pro Shop. Maybe I'll buy 2!


----------



## cajunasian (Mar 7, 2007)

Good one...had me going for a while...


----------



## Z33 (Jul 11, 2006)

Ha...had me going too.


----------



## BALZTOWAL (Aug 29, 2006)

Sounds Like A Gato Taught You A Lesson.


----------



## Poppahobbs (Nov 8, 2006)

*Poppahobbs*

That's Just plain wrong! Man I Was just about ready to get the Glock and head that way. I can't stand a thief. I hate to hear you lost a good rig but sounds like you learned a little leason.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Yea I was Victimized by a Hybred once...Since then I use rod holders..

Oxx..


----------



## roger1shot (Jul 28, 2004)

Yep 
Almost know the feeling.
One year out at Lake Somerville,I had about ten rods setting in the boat.
Heard somethimg,at the back of my boat.
Just got to my 15 year old Shimano Curudo in time, as 1/2 the rod went into the water.A big carp had almost got away with the rod.
After that happen .From then own I have a small wire loop on all my rod handles.
Then on the boat,I have those snap clips that' s on the end of a dog leash
with about 5' of wire. With the long wire you can set the hook without taking time to unclip the rod.


----------



## FishBird (Jun 25, 2005)

about six weeks ago i read on hear about the same thing happening to another 2 cooler so i thought i had pushed my luck far enought and went to Gander Mt. and got 2 pair and enstaled them on my boat. good thing to, first trip out they paid for there self,while i was fighting a pretty nice cat with one rod and even better one hit my second rod that would have just been hanging over the side,and o'well you can guess the rest.


----------



## roadtrip57 (Sep 28, 2006)

where were you fishing or dornating to the deep,, have caught a zebco combo under 1097,return it as structure ,,no salvage value


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 11, 2006)

*stolen rod*

I was crappie fishing under 1097 one time,with 2 rods 
my allstar went over the side in a blink of an eye.
lucky for me the other rod beside it was able to snag it
on the way down.one catfish still on,maybe 1 1\2 pounds.
anyway all were stolen from my boat later in life..

But not by fish......


----------



## Danceswthsheep (Jul 20, 2007)

I have lost many rods overboard to those catfish shaped criminals. A little Tip. Go back to the same area. Load up a reel with some heavy line. Tie a good sized weight on the end of the line and a good sized treble hook a few inches up from the weight. Then just start casting out in the same area. If you can avoid getting snagged on trees and junk, eventually you will find your line and your rod and reel. More than not I have retrieved my rods this way. Sometimes even the next day. Also almost always the fish is still hooked.


----------



## txbassmn (May 19, 2007)

Hate it when that happens, been there, done that......lol


----------

